# Anyone converted a large exo terra for a gtp



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2011)

i tried the search engine but couldnt find anything that matched, we have a exo terra its a new size not available here yet, its 60x45x90cm tall for our 15month old gtp, just wondering if anyone has converted one to better suit a gtp, given that i am in Vic its not very humid here either so keeping up humidity can be an issue. I just wanted to see if anyone might have pics of their conversion.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

Nah it can't be done you will just have to give me your Exo Terra and I will make you a 60X60 solid timber Viv.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 25, 2011)

Sarah said:


> i tried the search engine but couldnt find anything that matched, we have a exo terra its a new size not available here yet, its 60x45x90cm tall for our 15month old gtp, just wondering if anyone has converted one to better suit a gtp, given that i am in Vic its not very humid here either so keeping up humidity can be an issue. I just wanted to see if anyone might have pics of their conversion.



They have that size at the pet shop here in Frankston just as a matter of interest


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2011)

ok well exo terra people at the vhs expo said it wasnt in the country yet , not that i matters perhaps they got them in sooner then expected.

hmm Dannyboi i dont think so but thanks anyway .


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 25, 2011)

i dont see why not mate. I think it would perfect in fact. If you are worried about retaining heat or humidity don't worry at all. You can always seal part of the top (not all) and if needed in the colder months just stick some 5mm thick styraphone sheeting on the sides and back (on the outside of tank).


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 25, 2011)

Sarah said:


> ok well exo terra people at the vhs expo said it wasnt in the country yet , not that i matters perhaps they got them in sooner then expected.
> 
> hmm Dannyboi i dont think so but thanks anyway .



they only just got them in so worth checking if you want one quicker


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2011)

i have it i am really looking for ideas on how to convert it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 25, 2011)

Sarah said:


> i have it i am really looking for ideas on how to convert it.


 Oh, I get ya, sorry


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 26, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> i dont see why not mate. I think it would perfect in fact. If you are worried about retaining heat or humidity don't worry at all. You can always seal part of the top (not all) and if needed in the colder months just stick some 5mm thick styraphone sheeting on the sides and back (on the outside of tank).


 
I would have to agree. I have polystyrene on the sides of my exo terra and it seems to seal in the heat and humidity very well for my Red Eyed Tree Frogs. 

How do you heat the enclosure?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

sarah i have kept my GTP in an exoterra until it out grew it 
all i did was place a sheet of form ply over the top and cut a hole in the top around 20cm diameter which a large exoterra light shade/reflector fits over nicely and i heated it with a ceramic 
for light i placed a small strip light on the inside of the wire mesh top (just fixed it there with wire)

at the moment im using the tank for some small jungles but here are a few shots to give you an idea on how simple it is


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks Farma and to all who offered tips and advice, we have done something similar to the above pic, except we have attached a habistat heat panel to the mdf lid and cut out a circle for the light with a mesh covering over the cut out piece to protect the gtp from the globe. We havent put it on top of the exo terra yet as according to the instructions you have to burn the heat panel in. We have styrofoam on the sides. I think the reason humidity is lower then we would like it to be is because its 3ft tall . But hopefully with the new lid that will change . Once the lid is on we wont need to use the mesh exo terra lid as we have made it to sit on the inside lip of the tank.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2011)

looks good!!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

here are a few pics of my dads (jungleman) one that he has done


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> here are a few pics of my dads (jungleman) one that he has done




one of the best set-ups i have ever seen !!!!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah mate it is amazing we installed a rain system in it not to long ago


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2011)

looks awesome what does the top of it look like if you dont mind me asking,


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

has a dome heat lamp and a twin compact uv bulb hood


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2011)

is that exo terra rain system you have installed. What do you have on the floor , sorry to keep asking questions but it really is amazing your setup.


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

coc peat on the floor and no we made the rain system ourselves


----------

